# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Ranger,  military and civil (dual-role) robot, man-portable UUV, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iRobot Corporation

Ranger on Wikipedia

----------

